# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Eindelijk een werkend dieet!!

## petra40

ik ben al 4 jaar (sinds mijn laatste bevalling) aan het proberen om wat kilos kwijt te raken..heb echt van alles geprobeerd en het heeft ook wat mogen kosten helaas. maar helaas kwamen de kilos er toch weer aan.
ben 2 mnd geleden via een collega op deze site terechtgekomen en deze garandeerde dat ik echt zou afvallen zonder jojo effect..en inderdaad...ik ben echt kilos lichter en heb ook een leuk receptenboek aangeschaft met heerlijke gezonde recepten..en wil dit graag met jullie delen..
op http://bit.ly/1vTLJD8 ben ik met dat dieet begonnen en op 
http://bit.ly/1oQ7nV4 heb ik het receptenboek erbij genomen (wat nie noodzakelijk is maar wel handig)
ik hoop dat ook jullie hiermee geholpen zullen zijn en ben benieuwd naar jullie ervaringen na dit dieet!!
groetjes petra...van 97 naar 76 kilo in 2 mnd tijd!!

----------


## menm

hoi Petra, fijn dat je zoveel resultaat hebt, maar is 20 kilo in 2 maanden niet veel te veel in 1 keer? Ik heb je linkjes geopend en ben wel nieuwschierig geworden. Hoe werkt het precies, krijg je dagmenu's Wat kost het dieet? Mag je het ook volgen als je probeert zwanger te raken? Veel vragen he, ben wel benieuwd maar het lijkt haast te mooi om waar te zijn.

groeten moniek

----------


## ppolleke

'dieten' zonder jojo-effect bestaat bij mijn weten niet.

'dieten' zou 'anders eten en leven' moeten heten en... For Ever om je resultaten te behouden.

'daarom' zou je 'anders eten' ook lekker en gevarieerd moeten zijn... tijdens de eerste 6 weken mag/moet je natuurlijk eens stevig 'doorbijten' maar de 7de week zeker langzaam overschakelen naar een zeer evenwichtige voedsel keuze.

'vergeet' zeker niet om meer te bewegen...super belangrijk.

'pillekes' en 'poederkes' en 'medicatie' toch maar opletten... en ja natuurlijk gaat 'anders eten' heel gemakkelijk met de juiste medicatie. En ja zeker nog meer nevenwerkingen en Jojo'ke blijft altijd bestaan.

'doe het' verstandig... langzaam maar zeker en verstandig.

----------


## dotito

> 'dieten' zonder jojo-effect bestaat bij mijn weten niet.
> 
> 'dieten' zou 'anders eten en leven' moeten heten en... For Ever om je resultaten te behouden.
> 
> 'daarom' zou je 'anders eten' ook lekker en gevarieerd moeten zijn... 
> 
> 'vergeet' zeker niet om meer te bewegen...super belangrijk.
> 
> 'pillekes' en 'poederkes' en 'medicatie' toch maar opletten...


Ben het daar volledig mee  :Smile:  eens mensen weten niet eens hoe slecht dieten wel is voor hun lichaam. En ze doen het helemaal naar de boem  :Confused:  Jammer!

----------


## jolanda27

Ik weet niet beter alsdat mijn moeder vroeger bijna altijd aan het lijnen was. Heel streng en daarna kwamen de kilo's er gestaag weer aan. Zelf ben ik toen ook al vroeg begonnen met lijnen toen ik jong was. Achteraf denk ik, belachelijk, helemaal niet nodig. Nu eet ik gewoon verstandig, en als ik nu ergens zin in heb neem ik het, maar wel op een verantwoorde manier. Mijn moeder heeft een luie maag overgehouden aan het lijnen denk ik (vastgesteld door een specialist) kan veel voedingsmiddelen ook niet meer verdragen.
Een ding is zeker, er bestaat echt geen dieet zonder jo-jo effect. Als je afgevallen bent, en op je gewicht bent, dan begint pas het levenslange gevecht om op je gewicht te blijven. Want als je je ongezonde leefstijl niet aanpast dan vliegen de kilo's er weer net zo vlug aan, en wordt je meestal zelfs nog zwaarder dan daarvoor. Bovendien, iedere keer dat je weer gaat lijnen, gaat je lichaam direct weer in de "spaarstand". Het gaat dan heel weinig energie gebruiken. Daarom is beweging zo belangrijk.
Snel afvallen is uit den boze, wat Polleke zegt (weet even niet of ik de naam goed heb, sorry als het niet klopt) is helemaal waar.
Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## ppolleke

Hey J27 een luie maag kan in feite wel... het is ook een spier die kneed en een peristaltische beweging verderzet zoals de slokdarm... nog een berg enzymen en het verteren kan beginnen.
Belangrijk: zoals met (bijna) elk onderdeel van ons lichaam telt de regel... niet gebruiken... het lichaam reageert met... niet meer nodig (tijdelijk).
Dus de spierspanning van je maag neemt af en deze gaat minder enzymen produceren met als gevolg dat je... na een te streng en te lang dieet bijna niks meer kan verteren.
Vraag maar eens aan een vegetarier of veganist die ermee stopt en 'vlees' tracht te verteren... sommigen worden doodziek... met in het ergste geval dat het vlees begint te rotten (dit is wel het ergste geval)... maar je kan je wel inbeelden dat als het vlees in dit geval enkele dagen tot een week ergens in je maag zit euh te wachten op verterings-enzymen dat dit niet gezond aanvoelt.

----------


## Atleet

> Ben het daar volledig mee  eens mensen weten niet eens hoe slecht dieten wel is voor hun lichaam. En ze doen het helemaal naar de boem  Jammer!


Klopt daarom maar liever met een langzamer resutaat om het gezond te houden.

----------


## DiTo

Met crashdiëten vertraag je je schildklier dus ook je spijsvertering. Als je daarna weer in je oude gewoonten vervalt heb je dus niets geleerd en je komt meer aan dan eraf was. Inderdaad: veranderen van je leefpatroon werkt wel.

----------


## lordkevin

Bedankt voor de mooie post en Gelukkig Nieuwjaar ...

----------


## wil30

Hallo Petra,
Ik ga morgen met dit dieet starten.
Ik wil 20 á 30 kilo kwijt. 
Hopelijk lukt het nu. Want ik heb al zoveel geprobeerd.
Ik wil jou ervaring wel horen, hoe is het met jou gegaan?
Groetjes Willemijn

----------

